# Russian Rocket Fuel!!



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 6, 2009)

Judge: Me
Strain: Russian Rocket Fuel
Breeder:Stitch from Autofem, produced by Dope-Seeds
Grower: Me

If available enter the links to the following threads: 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION 

1. __[10]__ Visual Appeal 
Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10. 1 being unappealing-10 being excellent. 

2. __[9]__ Visible Trichomes Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. Leave these fields blank if you do not have a powerful magnifier.

Clear [x] ___% 
Cloudy [x] ___% 
Amber [] ___% 

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark. 
Brown [] Green [x] Gold [] 
Blue [] Grey []White [] 
Red [x] Rust [x] Orange []
Purple [] Black []

5. __[8]__ Bud density 
Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Address these questions while breaking it up use smaller buds off a bigger bud here and there

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ 5] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] 
Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [] 
Meat [ ] Petroleum [7 ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] 
Pine [ 3] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol [] Pineapple [ ]
Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] 
Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] 
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] 
Strawberry[ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ] 

7. __[10]__ Aroma 
Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. 
Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 

8. __[7]__ Seed content 
Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. __[0]__ Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:

THE SMOKE TEST 
Address these questions while smoking. 

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. 
Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows: 

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) 
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) 
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) 
Joint (enter brand of papers) 

Other (specify) Water pipe [] Vaporizer [] Pipe [] Joint [] Other [x] (gravity)

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] 
Berry [ ] Floral [] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ]
Fruit [ ] Meat [ 7] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] 
Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] 
Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] 
Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [4 ] Hash [ ] Mold 
[ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] 
Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry[ ] 
Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Perfume [ ] 

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste. 

3. __[8]__ 
Taste Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious. 

4. __[7]__ 
State of dryness Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal. 

5. __[10]__ 
Smoke ability Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth. 

6. __[5]__
Smoke expansion Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes. 

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: 


FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS 

Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. __[1]__ 
Dosage Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects. 

2. __[9]__ 
Effect onset Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. __[3]__ 
Sativa influence Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect. 

4. __[7]__
Indica influence Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. 

5. __[9]__ 
Potency Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. 

6. __[3]__ 
Duration Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted. 

7. __[]__
Tolerance build up Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly. 

8. Usability Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion. 
Morning - wake up 
 9
Day - work 
 0
Evening - relax 
 9
Night - sleep 
 9
9. __[10]__ Overall satisfaction 
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. 

10. __[10]__ Ability and conditions . 
Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample. 

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this strain a keeper for long term use? Yes [x] No [] 

13 this will cover the growing part of the report fill out all that apply.

a. soil__[ x] if soil list which manufacture you got the soil from ie fox farm, mircle grow who? MG
b. hydro__[ ]
c. airoponic__[ ]
d. soilless__[ ] this includes coco and peat or perlite&vermiculite.

14 nutes used during growing

a. organic__[ ]
b. bio__[ ]
c. chemical__[ ]
d. none__[x ] 

15 list herehow many days it was in veg __[ 20 ] how many days in flower __[ 31 ]


Now let it be known.
I have NOT smoked anything this year.
The stats are off the youngest plant. A Heavy Diesel influenced pheno.
4 hits first night. I was beyond destroyed.  Anyone saying Autos cant be an elite strain is a fool. They are as good as about anything out there.
Because of its Ruderalis background, super easy to grow. Didnt use anything but MG Soils. NO ph meter after 5 days old when mine took a dump. But Im not one to need a meter as I used rainwater.
Im very impressed with theses RRFs. Each Pheno type too. All Phenos are great, with the Diesel influenced being the strongest "Uppie" type buzz. The others had more a pounding buzz effect.

All in all. Very strong, taste great. And if you need something more powerful, your life has serious problems that maybe you should stop and try working out. 
I highly recommend this strain to anyone, especially if you have a small grow space, or not much time on your hands to tend plants, cause these things are tough and survivors.

A special thanks goes to Hamster Lewis and HIE. 
HIE helped in pollen collection, pollination, and storage. 
Hamster lead the way by growing it first, talking me into getting it, and helping out every step of the way.
Thank You 2 for all your time, help, advice, and not getting mad at me pm'ing so much.


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice report! How was the taste?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

Some people look down on Auto's.

They have no idea what they are missing.

Once you learn how to grow an Auto to its optimum in the grow conditions you have, they will give you some potent bud!

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't see the seeds at dope-seeds, Spear!  Are they the short stuff rrf?  I hope so, I have 5 (fem) beans :hubba:.  Thanks for the report!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice! spears thanks for the smoke report!


----------



## AcesUp (Nov 6, 2009)

What was the light schedule?


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Spear for the shout out....I am glad I was able to help...You did a great job both growing them and capturing just how potent they are in your smoke report...you shld be set as far as seeds go for this strain at least...hopefully you will grow out some other Stitch strain soon....RRF is on top of my list of autos right up there with the White Dwarf by Buddha...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad yall like the report. Hope it sells people on autos. 

Chef. On taste. One had a White Strain harsh taste. And the one I did the report on had a smooth fuel-ish, earthy flavor.

AcesUp, it was random light schedule. Between 20-4 and 18-6. Just depended on how long I slept lol.

And yea Art. They are the RRFs.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for the WONDERFUL report.  You know i have never grown an auto in my life, but i think i might get some for the hell of it now.  Thnks!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 7, 2009)

No problem SP. If you want to try them. I recommend strains from STITCH through Dope-Seeds. He really knows what hes doing.
They are also far better priced than other autos. So if you dont like them, you arnt out much.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

with these auto's can you just germ the seed and leave it in 24 hrs light until it's finished?  I may have to get a pack of auto's just to check them out, what kind of yeild do you get, I can't imagine that it would be big in that short of time, but whocares your getting quality bud in ashort time!


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 11, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> with these auto's can you just germ the seed and leave it in 24 hrs light until it's finished?  I may have to get a pack of auto's just to check them out, what kind of yeild do you get, I can't imagine that it would be big in that short of time, but whocares your getting quality bud in ashort time!



Auto breeders recommend between 18-20 hrs of light, saying that anymore is a waste of electric. But basically yes, germ, plant directly into a two gallon or larger container, take it easy on the nutes and strong soil, and start monitoring the  maturity after eight weeks. You may not get amber out of every auto strain.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 2, 2009)

After seeing your grow journal on the autos, I think I will buy some seeds of the RRF to my parents garden for next year.. I think they are too small for my primary grow, but seems like you got some major buds out of that little plant.


----------

